# problemi con i fonts. Non posso cambiare fonts!

## bld

okay il problema la prima volta si e' manifestato quando ho "alzatto" gli Xfree 

pero non e' un problema come quello nel altro forum. I miei fonts sulla risoluzione

1280x1024 si vedono proprio piccolissimi, nel terminale. Ho fatto partire Xfont

ho cercato di cambiare fonts con -> xterm/Eterm -fn helvetica/verdana/etc 

ma sempre lo stesso..

 xterm:  unable to open font "helvetica", trying "fixed"....

Avete qualche idea? come potrei farli piu "grandi" ?

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Potresti provare a cambiare il DPI di Xfree.

Per avere il DPI corretto per il tuo schermo calcolato automaticamente da Xfree aggiungi l'opzione 'DisplaySize' nella sezione del tuo monitor e aggiungi le dimensioni in millimetri dello schermo stesso. Ad.es:

```
DisplaySize 286 214
```

vale per il mio schermo 14.1 TFT.

----------

## bld

ma io non so quale e' l'esatto display del mio schermo.

Il mio schermo e' un "Trinitron Sony 17' " e la mia scheda una "Ati Rage 128".

hm, il comando che hai detto lo dovrei mettere nella stessa "stringa" con

X -configure ?

----------

## bsolar

 *bld wrote:*   

> ma io non so quale e' l'esatto display del mio schermo.
> 
> Il mio schermo e' un "Trinitron Sony 17' " e la mia scheda una "Ati Rage 128".
> 
> hm, il comando che hai detto lo dovrei mettere nella stessa "stringa" con
> ...

 

Non è un comando, è un impostazione da aggiungere in /etc/X11/XF86Config nella sezione "Monitor".

Per il tuo schermo le dimensioni dovrebbero essere attorno a 325 243.

----------

